

Solving the Wrong Problem - tl
http://prog21.dadgum.com/130.html

======
hpaavola
Back in the days I used blogging software called Greymatter. It was bunch of
Perl scripts which generated HTML file for each post and month. Serving flat
files is of course fast and easy for web servers. Since Greymatter did not use
database at all, search and comments were a huge pain. I don't blog anymore,
but I was wondering if there is any blogging apps that creates flat files for
all posts and front page, serves comments from DB via AJAX and also stores all
posts in DB for better search?

~~~
mcpherrinm
Disqus is an example of a popular (though hosted and closed-sourced)
javascript-only comments solution.

Though again, commenting is likely much less frequent than reading, so you
could simply regenerate your static content (probably only a single comments
page) every time a comment is submitted.

Jekyll seems popular these days for generating static websites.

The last blog I wrote was generated with a shell script; roughly:

    
    
      for i in posts/*.orig; do cat head.htm $i comments/$i tail.htm > `basename $i .orig`; done
    

This scales amazingly well and requires nothing more than bash and a static
web server.

------
joshuacc
While an interesting perspective, the author's idea of what constitutes the
"wrong problem" is strange. Making it easy for non-technical users to publish
strikes me as precisely the right problem.

